# Handle making equipment



## Kingkor (Apr 3, 2017)

What are the basic and non basic tools for handle making, looking to hear from anyone who had any experience in making handles.


----------



## Don Nguyen (Apr 9, 2017)

You can make handles with pretty basic stuff. I'd definitely have a drill press, you can get them for cheap. You don't need one, depending on the handles you're making, but they're useful for sure.

Shaping can seriously be done with good rasps, files, and sandpaper. A sturdy table and vise makes things efficient. Good lightning makes things less frustrating (note: "less").


----------



## cheflarge (Apr 10, 2017)

Don't get much better than Don! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## milkbaby (Apr 10, 2017)

Don't forget the clamps... you can never have too many clamps! LOL

A flat reference surface to sand on is useful too, a lot of people like a dead flat granite block. You can also use a nice flat piece of glass. Fix your sandpaper to it to carefully flatten. I'm lazy, so i just use the backside of a diamond plate, but it's really too small to do a great job.


----------



## creative (Apr 13, 2017)

Steel I bought a piece of CRA 1095 steel from Admiral Steel 5/32" X 1 1/4" X 96" for under $30 with shipping. Good blade steel for the price. 5/32" is nice and thick, good for a survival or hunting knife.<br>
<br>
- Handle Material You can use a ton of different materials for your handle; wood, bone, micarta even horn. I prefer wood because I'm a carpenter by trade and love it. I bought a piece of Cocobolo for the scales (handle material) from Owl Hardwoods because I was nearby for a job.<br>
<br>
- Pin StockYou can buy this online from knife making suppliers or just go to an Ace hardware and browse their brass or stainless steel bar stock. In the hobby section usually. I bought a variety of both.<br>
<br>
- Epoxy 30 min. 2 ton. Don't try the 4 min. because you may need a little bit of work time.<br>
<br>
- Linseed oil You can use this to finish the wood handle or you can put some polyurethane on it.<br>
<br>
------<br><br>


----------



## Hazenberg (Apr 14, 2017)

I would get either a cheap bandsaw or a decent japanese hand saw. When I once snapped the blade on my bandsaw I was able to continue work with my japanese handsaw quite easily and efficiently. Also, a cheap handheld belt sander can be used upside down.


----------

